# BVI Day Sail?



## Brucerobs (Mar 12, 2007)

My wife and I are heading to Tortola for 5 days. Home sailing waters are the Chesapeake and are looking to spend at least a couple of days on the water. Unfortunately, a bareboat charter isn't an option for this trip. I've been looking around on line but there seems to be a limited number of daysail options outside of the big cat/snorkeling trips. I found several based in St John/St Thomas but few in Tortola. We are definitely not looking for a cattle boat but want to sail privately, with captain. I know there has to be a bunch down there. Anyone have any recommendations/experiences? Thanks


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

There used to be some daysailers out of Village Cay, Tortola. Maybe still are.

Also, it might be possible to charter a boat with a captain for a few days from one of the charter operations: Moorings, SunSail, etc.

It would be worth an email to them asking what's available. Also, try the BVI tourist board and advertisers: Official Website of the BVI Tourist Board - British Virgin Islands

From East End, you can take a boat to the Bitter End, Virgin Gorda, where they have a variety of day sailers and expeditions.

Bill


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

You might also wish to check out some of the businesses listed under Yacht Services here Nanny Cay Marina and Hotel in the BVI :: Services at Nanny Cay Marina


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

At Nanny Cay you might talk to the Rob Swain Sailing School - they have a couple of bigger boats that, if they aren't being used to teach, they could send out for a daysail with an instructor/captain


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

*BVI day sail*

Iknow from experience that TMM in Roadtown on occasion will rent out a boat for a daysail to experienced sailors. If a captain were available, I am sure you could find some accomdation. The problem will be the expense. Cleaning up a boat for the next charterer can get expensive. I assume the other charter operators will do the same thing (but don't know for sure) if they have a boat and a captain available. There are convenience shops close to most of the bases that will have the provisions you need for a one day sail. Probably not worth trying to arrange by phone, but worth presenting yourself to the marina, asking for the marina manager, and chatting him up. Most charter base managers are pleasant people, and they make their living taking care of people.


----------

